# Well, B, all we can do is hope



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I am fairly confident that Beaker has contracted AGY. I have both quarantining in my room away from the budgies. They have been in there since Monday. Both Beaker and Jaid are unwell, as I made a thread about Jaid not too long ago, but now, Beaker has taken the worst of it. Today, I let them out and had them sit on my bed with me for a little bit. They haven't been let out in about 3 days. Jaid sat on my shoulder and Beaker held my hand. He looked terrible. His wings took over his body. I wasn't aware of how skinny he was. I just talked to him and waited for him to drift off. Now, please, don't hate me for saying this, but I think Beaker is too far gone. He lost so much weight and won't eat much else. I left him asleep under his lamp. I just don't think B will survive this. I am not, I repeat NOT losing faith, but now, I feel like it's time to prepare myself


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh no I'm so sorry. Sending positive thoughts and healing energy Beaker's way.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you. It's just hard knowing it can happen


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Steph that's too sad! Sending lots of positive thoughts xx I hope Beaker gets back to his usual quirky self <3
I haven't been on a lot lately so I'm not really up on what's happened, but have they seen a vet? it might help.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry they are unwell.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> Oh Steph that's too sad! Sending lots of positive thoughts xx I hope Beaker gets back to his usual quirky self <3
> I haven't been on a lot lately so I'm not really up on what's happened, but have they seen a vet? it might help.


Yes. Jaid still has a good chance, but Beaker got the worst of it. She worries the treatment might be too hard for him in the condition he's in


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

that's so sad Steph! but he can pull through - i believe in him.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

ollieandme said:


> but he can pull through - i believe in him.


Thank you. I will always believe in him


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so so so sorry! As you know aside from my own cockatiel, Beaker is my favorite cockatiel on the site! I am so sad to hear this! Sending loving and healing thoughts yours and Beaker and Jaid's direction!


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

<<hugs>> I'm so sorry. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## MrCoopersMom (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh no I'm so sorry....Cooper and I will be keeping them in our prayers


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you very much everybody. I put them to bed about an hour ago, and slipped some Gatorade into his water, so I'm hoping it will give him more energy to eat


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Sending hugs and so much good juju your way :/ hope the boys pull through soon.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

SoCalTiels said:


> Sending hugs and so much good juju your way :/ hope the boys pull through soon.


As do I, my friend. Thank you


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this. 

What treatment has the vet prescribed? I had a budgie with AGY once (the vet found it very easily when she did a fecal). I can't remember the name of the medicine that was used, but it was an antifungal of some sort and apparently the only medicine that's known to be truly effective against this particular "condition." However, it needs to be administered in fairly large doses that are not practical to give via syringe. That's why I had to hospitalize Truffle, so the meds could be tube (gavage) fed into her for five days.

If you like, I can call my AV and find out the name of the medicine. I only bring this up because I really trust Dr. Lintner; she is one of the best AVs in the country. And if she said this was the only effective cure for AGY, I believe her. Right now, Beaker's life depends on getting the treatment that gives him the best chance.


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry! I just joined a week or two ago but I already love hearing about them. 
I hope he is ok.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no, I'm so sorry 
I hope they pull through and Beaker is a little fighter, I'll be wishing for the best.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh I'm so very sorry to hear this 
Sending positive energy to you and hoping Beaker and Jaid make a fast and full recoveryx

I thought AGY was quite rare in Tiels? My understanding is it's more common in budgies, so it may be a good idea to have your budgies tested too ''just in case'. 

Good luck, you must be going through **** but hang in there because your birds need you x


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no... I am so sorry to hear that, Stephanie... I know how much you love your boys... I do hope they both pull through.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought about you and Beaker and Jaid all night long. I'm so worried about your baby boys! Praying hard for them! I hope they pulled through the night ok! Lots of love to all of you!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

moonchild said:


> So sorry to hear about this.
> 
> What treatment has the vet prescribed? I had a budgie with AGY once (the vet found it very easily when she did a fecal). I can't remember the name of the medicine that was used, but it was an antifungal of some sort and apparently the only medicine that's known to be truly effective against this particular "condition." However, it needs to be administered in fairly large doses that are not practical to give via syringe. That's why I had to hospitalize Truffle, so the meds could be tube (gavage) fed into her for five days.
> 
> If you like, I can call my AV and find out the name of the medicine. I only bring this up because I really trust Dr. Lintner; she is one of the best AVs in the country. And if she said this was the only effective cure for AGY, I believe her. Right now, Beaker's life depends on getting the treatment that gives him the best chance.



Alright. I'm not quite sure what mine is called, but I do it at home


Thank you very much everybody


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. What did the vet do/say? Sending good thoughts to you and your tiels.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

More Prayers said for Beaker and Jaid! I know they are your everything! Wishing them to pull through!


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Just read your post and was so sorry to read about your birds. I have loved reading some of your posts about these delightful pets and I sincerely hope that they both pull through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I'm so sorry. What did the vet do/say? Sending good thoughts to you and your tiels.


She did a gram stain and all the other tests, which was confirmed on AGY. She gave us a probiotic and something to try and cut down on Jaid's nausea. She agreed Beaker was very underweight.

Thank you everyone


----------



## Elishiva (Aug 23, 2013)

Sending love and light to your feather baby and protection to the rest of them.
Have you tried reiki? The rescue lady I got my birds from had a female whose head was bald from her malnutrition and a reiki healer gave her a spray to spray on her. Within a few weeks, her feathers started growing again and her health returned. She was waiting to find her dead each day she was that bad off but now she has some crown feathers growing and you can see just a small amount of the bald spot. (this was back in August). Might be a shot. I am all about natural healing.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

CaliTiels said:


> She did a gram stain and all the other tests, which was confirmed on AGY. She gave us a probiotic and something to try and cut down on Jaid's nausea. She agreed Beaker was very underweight.
> 
> Thank you everyone


I'm not a vet, but I can say with a fair amount of confidence that a probiotic alone is NOT going to get rid of AGY.

Just called my vet, and the antifungal she used with Truffle was Nystatin. In the concentration that she uses, it has to be tube-fed for a few days. I will say that it worked 100% on Truffle and this vet has successfully treated AGY in many birds this way.

From your description of Beaker's condition, I would say get another opinion (from a well-respected avian vet) ASAP. Could be a matter of life or death. It's likely he could require hospitalization.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Also just found some more info for you:

_*"Can AGY be Treated?*

Yes. When correctly diagnosed, AGY can be treated with an antifungal known as amphotericin B, which is expensive. Amphotericin B should be given twice a day for a full 30 days. The length of treatment is hard on a sick bird if he doesn’t have AGY, plus the real cause of the bird’s illness is left untreated. That’s why it is extremely important to obtain an accurate diagnosis.

Another antifungal drug called fluconazole is used once in a while, mostly in cockatiels who do not respond to amphotericin B."_ (Source)


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm thinking the same as Moonchild. I think you need to get another vet opinion asap.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh dear... This is so very stressful for you Stephanie... I am sorry. 
I am thinking of your flock.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

when Ollie had her yeast infection, she took Nystatin too. a probiotic isn't going to help, it just helps encourage the natural flora again AFTER an antibiotic like Nystatin is administered...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I also wanted to add that if he is dangerously underweight, he also might require gavage feedings in conjunction with the treatment.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh man, how scary  Rocko and I are cheering him on. Keep us updated.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about Beaker. I know that many others have said this, but such a good feathered friend has a lot of hope with how much he is loved. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

I am heartbroken for you & the little ones 
There is just soooo much to be aware of with birds....
I hope it not a stupid question but how is it contacted, & can a single Tiel get it or does it have to come from another infected bird...

I really hope they pull through okay...


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am hoping they are doing better.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Big hugs to you and gentle hugs to the little guy. It is so hard watching and not knowing, but you are an awesome parent and the fact you are preparing yourself while keeping the faith shows you only want what is best for him. Sending prayers and positive thoughts his way.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Stephanie, how are your birdies doing?


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

I just read this. Hope all is well and beaker and jaid are recovering. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh no! :C Here's wishing B and Jaid both get better. This is soso sad :c


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I keep thinking about Beaker and anxiously look each day for an up-date in the hope that the news is good.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry....  Sending you, Beaker and Jade good vibes and thoughts... Go to another vet as already suggested, and don't give up hope!
PS: I just saw this thread and hope you will be able to give us an update soon!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry about what you're going through. I am eager to know how they are doing. My fingers and toes are crossed for you and your flock


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I think about you and the boys every day.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

dianne said:


> I think about you and the boys every day.


I think about them constantly too! Hoping to hear an update on how they are doing! You guys are always in my thoughts and prayers! <3


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Same here. I'm really hoping B pulls through.

But don't push yourself... If the worst happens, don't pressure yourself to post the news before you're ready. We understand.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I could hardly sleep last night thinking of you and your fids. Just know that we are here for you! :grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh :frown: just caught up with this thread. Sending warm thoughts to Beaker, Jaid and you. Hugs, love and scritches. Get well soon Beaker!! :frown:


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Any updates, Steph? We are all thinking of you and your flock...


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Please don't pressure her for updates. Should things not be going well with her babies she may need the time to herself and will tell us when she is ready.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I have been very busy caring for these 2 I didn't have time to write the big update. I have gotten fluconazole and have been giving them that, and so they are stabilizing, but are still tired. And Jaid hasn't vomited in days. Not more than 7 days ago did he release a projectile vomit spray at my face, the poor boy was that bad. What I have been doing for the days I was absent, I have been specially cooking all their meals, giving them Gatorade and extra water for energy and cleaning up after them to keep their cage clean. Seeds still make Jaid nauseous, so they have been getting pellet mash, hard boiled eggs, assorted beans, vegetables and small amounts of seeds, just to get them to eat and keep it down. Thank you for all your concern, I guess these 2 are pretty popular around here


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a relief to hear they're getting better. And seriously, good on you for taking the time to put all of that care into their recovery. It shows how much you care for them, and I'm sure they understand that, too.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm so relieved that they are okay. I have been thinking about them every day.


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Me too! I've checked this post numerous times hoping that no news was NOT bad news! Good job mama!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Excellent! I am relieved too!


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

You are an amazing mama. I'm glad they are stabilizing, I have been so worried about you guys.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Lets all just pray that this is a sign they are getting better and will pull through. With the level of love, care and devotion that you are showing them it seems/sounds to me like they may actually make it. I don't think I'd be able to keep it together as well as you have nor thought of all the amazing things you've been doing for them to help get them better. Sharing this with us and the way you have been caring for them may help someone else in the future nurse their sick bird back to health when they don't have a lot of money and have to do the best with what they can afford. My thoughts, prayers and love are still with all of you. May they continue to heal <3

Hugs, kisses and scritches to all of you!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

SO glad to hear they are hanging in there!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Great news, wishing them a speedy recovery x


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

So relieved to hear that there is some improvement. I admire you for your tenacity and I really hope that they will continue to recover. Well done.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!! So happy they're improving!


----------



## Vince (Feb 18, 2014)

That is awesome news that they are on the mend!!!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds like all the prayers, good thoughts, love, light and amazing nursing are paying off! Such good news!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, and they are screaming when I walk in now. No whistling or laughing, but a shriek is good to hear


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Wonderful. I just wish our little birds could wake up in the morning and say "I've got a headache, may I have a tablet", much easier then us trying to figure out what wrong!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome news that they're vocalizing again. I'm confident that they would've been lost if they had belonged to almost any other person.


----------

